# Calls to boycott phone operators on anniversary of communications blackout



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Several activists called for boycotting mobile phone operators on 28 January, the day mobile phone networks were disabled last year during the revolution.
Activists have launched several campaigns calling on people to turn off their mobile phones in remembrance of the martyrs who were killed during the revolution.
On 28 January, the regime of President Hosni Mubarak cut off mobile and internet services at the peak of the anti-government demonstrations.
At least 800 people were killed during the 18 days of protests that toppled Mubarak, and more than 6,000 were wounded by live ammunition, rubber bullets, water cannons and batons.
One of the Facebook events calling for boycotting the service on 28 January is entitled “I will turn off my mobile phone on 28 January”, and another is called “Remember”.
One message read, “Show them you exist like they did ... Make them appreciate your value.”
It also said “Remember the martyr who died wanting to hear the voice of his mother. Don’t say I will harm the country’s economy or make these companies lose; remember how much the economy lost on 28 January 2011 and how much you lost too.”


Calls to boycott phone operators on anniversary of communications blackout | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

weren't they *TOLD *to turn off - dumb idea to boycott them IMHO


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It will never happen in great numbers or for any length of time. After all who would be able to twitter, post etc plus of course we are all dependent on our phones.
if you are out in the Midan your mum will want to be able to contact you.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Lanason said:


> weren't they *TOLD *to turn off - dumb idea to boycott them IMHO


Yeah but the only one that wasn't was the network the banks use that's how they got their money out.


----------

